# NYC rooftop moss ID



## Dartkart21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm at work in the city and I rescued/nabbed some moss from the rooftop of a building. Curious what it is. It looks like java moss, but I could be completely wrong. The other plant, lighter green, I'm not sure what it could be.

P.S. I'm sending this from the roof


----------



## Dartkart21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Could this be it?


----------

